# Does the Tuscany handle better with an Easton fork?



## Akula34 (Nov 17, 2005)

I noticed on the '07 website that all stock road bikes now come with an Easton fork. Is there anybody out there that has a Tuscany (or any other LS model) that switched the fork with comments on how it changed the ride/performance?


----------



## Chris V (Feb 12, 2005)

*Easton fork*

Put an Easton SLX on my 2001 LS Ultimate this year it reduced the weight and the bike rides and handles just fine. I think it will work as good or better on the Tuscany.

Chris V


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Akula34 said:


> I noticed on the '07 website that all stock road bikes now come with an Easton fork. Is there anybody out there that has a Tuscany (or any other LS model) that switched the fork with comments on how it changed the ride/performance?


I have an SL on my 1997 Vortex and an SLX on my custom Classic. The both handle very well!


----------

